# Sticky  Update -- Frontline Plus ordered is counterfeit



## munchkn8835

Thank you all for your responses to my earlier post. Aariana sent me some sites to read about the company I ordered from and there were only terrible reviews. She also sent me a site to find out if it was counterfeit(sp?) and it is. Ollie seems to be okay, but today I washed the area with Dawn before giving him his bath. On Monday I'm calling the company that makes FLPlus and see if they want me to send the stuff to them. Now I have to wait the 30 days before putting the FLPlus on him again. Guess I learned the hard way that the cheapest price isn't always the best way to go! Please pray Ollie (or any of us since we have been petting him, etc.) have any problems from this stuff.


----------



## Ladysmom

I am so sorry you bought a counterfeit product.

Have you seen this from the EPA?

http://www.epa.gov/opp00001/factsheets/retailerfactsh.pdf

Counterfeit Pesticide Products for Dogs and Cats | Pesticides | US EPA


----------



## doobie mommy

I am so sorry that you have this worry, shame on whoever is doing this !!! Hope everything is ok...

A few years ago there was human medicine that was sold to pharmacies for a cheaper price and was also found out to be counterfeit. Some patients suffered serious side effects ! The seller AND the pharmacies were to blame :angry: 

I don't trust to buy any meds or vitamins, prescriction or not, online for myself or pets, too risky, and who knows what they are actually putting in it or if there may be long term effects that aren't showing up at the time it was given.

I feel more comfortable buying from my vet but don't like the high prices either. 

That almighty DOLLAR $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## hoaloha

Donna- I'm sorry that u got a bum product. I am glad that you found out sooner than later! Thanks for sharing the info with us as it will help us be more careful!


----------



## munchkn8835

Marj---Guess I'll be giving EPA a call Monday to find out what to do with it. Thank you for the article.


----------



## Ladysmom

munchkn8835 said:


> Marj---Guess I'll be giving EPA a call Monday to find out what to do with it. Thank you for the article.


Did you click on the links I posted? #2 in the second link from the EPA says this:

*How should I dispose of a counterfeit product?
*
If you discover that you have one of the counterfeit products, you should contact your local solid waste agency* for information on proper disposal in your community. Your local government may recommend that you take the product to a household hazardous waste collection program. If allowed by your local government, you may put the counterfeit product in your trash. You may also contact an organization named Earth 911 at 1-800-CLEANUP or Earth911.com - Find Where and How to Recycle  to obtain community disposal information. Some general information about pesticide disposal is also available.To identify your local solid waste agency, look in the government section of your phone book under categories such as solid waste, public works, or garbage, trash or refuse collection.​


----------



## munchkn8835

I did read them...quickly. I'll check out the phone book Monday.


----------



## mysugarbears

I'm so sorry that the Frontline Plus was counterfeit, now i'm wondering if the Advantage i bought from Frontline Plus for Dogs - Flea & Tick treatment - discount prices for Frontline Plus at BudgetPetCare.com is counterfeit, i got this link from Lynda's post about getting Frontline for cheap. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/118344-frontline-plus-cheap.html


----------



## munchkn8835

Debbie, read the links that Marj posted above. Might help you determine if it is counterfeit. Is BudgetPetCare.com in the US?


----------



## Ladysmom

munchkn8835 said:


> Debbie, read the links that Marj posted above. Might help you determine if it is counterfeit. Is BudgetPetCare.com in the US?


Looks like it is a Canadian pharmacy.


----------



## munchkn8835

Thanks Marj! Won't be ordering from them! Around Durham the best price is at Lowe's. They didn't have the one for small dogs right before ordering online.


----------



## Ladysmom

munchkn8835 said:


> Thanks Marj! Won't be ordering from them! Around Durham the best price is at Lowe's. They didn't have the one for small dogs right before ordering online.


I always order my flea products from Entirely Pets:

Dog Supplies | Dog Products | Discount Pet Products


----------



## mysugarbears

munchkn8835 said:


> Debbie, read the links that Marj posted above. Might help you determine if it is counterfeit. Is BudgetPetCare.com in the US?



Thank you Marj for posting the links and thank you Donna for bringing this up, i have already used one dose on all of the kids and it was about 3 weeks ago. All of the directions are in english only, but it was manufactured in Germany so i'm thinking counterfeit. I'll call their vet on Monday and i'm also contacting the company because i spent close to $80 or more and i'm hoping for a refund, but not going to hold my breath waiting. I just can't believe i did something so stupid. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## SammieMom

IMO, This should be a STICKEY THREAD. If not already, I didn't see one. 

Thanks Donna and Marj for bringing this to our attention and the links. 
Kandis


----------



## Ladysmom

SammieMom said:


> IMO, This should be a STICKEY THREAD. If not already, I didn't see one.
> 
> Thanks Donna and Marj for bringing this to our attention and the links.
> Kandis


Maybe you could "report" the thread and ask that it be pinned?


----------



## maggieh

Folks - just saw the request to make a sticky. I'm going to do so - if you think it should be moved to the health and behavior section, let us know and we'll do that as well.


----------



## TammiNY

Hello folks! This is unfortunately not uncommon if you are ordering products outside of the US. I had a bad experience too with a Canadian place (wasn't for Frontline, but a different med), and now I do my best to order from venders that are IN the US, even if it does cost a little more at least I know my baby is getting the right thing. I just don't want to take that risk ever again. I also take the xtra step by figuring out whether the vendor I'm ordering from is licensed and regulated (whether they have a valid pharmacy license) even though Frontline is over-the-counter. 

For the past year or so, I've been ordering from Californiapetpharmacy.com and while there's shipping involved and I might see some crazy cheap prices on some other site for meds, this place is in the US, licensed and inspected- not like those Canadian places where we're never completely certain.


----------



## Snowbody

maggieh said:


> Folks - just saw the request to make a sticky. I'm going to do so - if you think it should be moved to the health and behavior section, let us know and we'll do that as well.


Maggie - I would think that it should be moved to health forum since it's so pointedly a health related product.


----------



## munchkn8835

Tammy, there was no sign the company wasn't a USA company. Didn't know until I received the package and opened it. I do try to make sure where I order from is a US company, just screwed up this time!!


----------



## Summergirl73

Lifting up a prayer Donna!


----------



## PrinceMickey

I recently purchased frontline plus from 1800petmeds... Do they sell counterfeit 
too?


----------



## Ladysmom

PrinceMickey said:


> I recently purchased frontline plus from 1800petmeds... Do they sell counterfeit
> too?


1800petmeds doesn't have a great reputation. Google it for more reviews.

1-800 Pet Meds Online Store Reviews. Buying guides & consumer product reviews at Epinions.com


----------



## SammieMom

maggieh said:


> Folks - just saw the request to make a sticky. I'm going to do so - if you think it should be moved to the health and behavior section, let us know and we'll do that as well.


Thank You Maggie. I did not get back to this thread until today. Wish my memory stayed 25 yrs old......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835

Just received a prepaid box to return the counterfeit FLP! I requested the box on the day of my post....these guys don't get in any hurry. Anyway, I'm going to trash to box b/c I don't want anyone else to get it!


----------



## Leanne

Hi, I know this is an old post and I am new to SM. Not sure if this is the right stream? I wanted to talk about potential hazards of using these types of products to control fleas and ticks. As a life long dog and critter keeper I understand the constant battle of keeping these pests away from your fuzzy kids. 

I was always a little bothered by having to apply such a harsh agent on my animals but enjoyed the convenience of these products, trusted the so called research and kept my fingers crossed that they would not have any adverse reaction to the product. I thought I was doing the right thing. I have had a change of mind when lil maya came into our life. After years of traditional vet care, that sometimes seems driven by drug and food manufactures instead of patient centered care, I decided to seek out a holistic vet. She said No Way to these products for small and very small dogs. I listened. Pet flea treatments can be dangerous, more safety steps in the works, EPA says — Environmental Health News 

These products can have very bad outcomes on many dogs, especially small dogs. So much so that the EPA became involved....see link. The way it was explained to me was that these products basically poison the animals blood stream. Even though it is applied topically it is absorbed systemically. They work by giving a blood meal to a pest that is full of the poison that then kills the pest by ingestion. So you are essentially giving your dog a poison to give to a pest via its blood stream. SCARY STUFF. I do not even like to put OFF/DEAT (known carcinogen) all over my skin.

So what is the alternative? I have been using peppermint, lemon oil, glove extract spray that I mix at home and spray on all the fur kids in my home. You can also get premixed solutions at better pet supply merchants. I mist them 3 or 4 times a week in peak season. Plus they all have a wonderful natural aroma and smell sweet and clean. 

I was a little skeptical myself. I started this in the beginning of may. Both my dogs attend daycare 2-5 days a week while I am at work, and run the dog park 2-3 days a week. So far not 1 flea not 1 tick. That is better results than I had with frontline. My shichon is a digger and a woods explorer. We would always find dead ticks on him after using frontline, because the nature of the product is, that it does not repel ticks & fleas just kills them after they bite. So even a dead tick has a chance to transmit disease (lyme, tick paralysis) before being killed by the poison, because it has to bite before it is killed. Not the optimal result I want for protection.

So read the link and google the topic and see what you think. I am not trying to tell you how to take care of your precious ones or practice as a Vet...just want to let you know that there is an alternative out there that is as good, if not better, with minimal risk of harm. The results have been better for me and will be much safer for my little dog.


----------



## doobie mommy

Thank you for posting this. I agree, it is very scary ! 

Can you give the recipe that you use, how much of each product for the mixture ?


----------



## edelweiss

In principle I agree & have been using essential oils all season, but this week I resorted to sharing half a vial of FLP between Kitzel & Lis, because the ticks are back in Athens in full force! I took several tiny, tiny ones from each of them. Kitzel had a severe reaction to Advantic so did not want to use it. He also had Ehrlichiosis once & I don't want that again. Although FLP & Advantic uses different ingredients he had a mild reaction to FLP last night---only a rapid heart-beat. Lisi tolerated it well although she was allergic to her last injection! 
Most ticks (the adult ones) carry tick-borne diseases here so I need to do everything I can to prevent this---it requires a month's antibiotic treatment which I also find revolting, and can be hard on the liver.
So, while I agree in principle sometimes I resort to a more drastic, desperate measure to prevent an even worse outcome.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Leanne

Hey, Thanks for your responses! I was a little skeptical myself, but my results this year have shown me that I made the right decision. I live in Minnesota, we have had one of the worst tick seasons on record, especially for deer ticks! As I have said not one tick yet, but it is not as convenient as spot treatments. You must be diligent in treating every 2-3 days with a mister. I have used it daily as the mist for combing instead of a conditioner spray. Both dog coats are in good condition, soft and silky naturally with essential oils instead of chemicals. Here are some recipes and links. 
Tick Repellent for Dogs Goes Natural and Trouble-free with Essential Oils
http://www.youngliving.com/en_US/index.html
Here is a good premixed solution
http://http://www.vetsbest.com/
Please feel free to message me for any advice or you can discuss this with your Vet. They should be open to working with you and educating themselves on this topic. 

Here are some recipes I use as well. We use the scarf when we go to dog park, it is 30 acres of woodland!
/Users/leanne/Desktop/Fleas.doc


----------



## Leanne

Having a problem getting my recipe posted. So here I will try again. Hope this works.


Fleas & Ticks	REPELL Fleas & Ticks… NATURALLY!
Here are some suggestions that work:
•	Cut up 4 lemons, pour 4 cups of BOILING water over them, let set overnight, then strain and put juice into a plant mister type sprayer, then spritz your pets when going out and about. Put remaining juice in refrigerator.
•	Get a bandana — then either Cedarwood oil, Penny Royal oil, or Eucalyptus Oil (you decided on what smell you like). Put a couple of drops on the bandana, then seal it in a zip lock bag overnite. Next morning tie bandana around dogs neck. Replace when the smell dulls. I make a couple at a time.
•	Use a flea comb to check for fleas and to nab any ticks. It also can nab deer ticks — comb around head, neck, ears, armpits, between back legs. If you catch one, dip comb in a jar of rubbing alcohol to kill them.
•	Give “BUG OFF” garlic tablets daily from SPRINGTIME inc. (Springtime, Inc. | All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People. Springtime, Inc. manufactures and sells direct to the consumer. We use only the finest ingredients. Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Boswellia, Garlic, Vitamin C, Biof). I do this along with one of the others. I give them from April 1st to November 1st.
•	FLEA FREE works well too. Just spray it on.


----------



## littlecaesar

Wow. First my sympathy to those who bought fakes. 

I just ordered from my vet - it was a little more but with shipping the price was close PLUS my vet is top notch and I want to give them my business. 

:angry:


----------

